# (Colorado) How much snow did you get?



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Man we got 2-3ft here in Greeley! Could this storm contribute to the every 12-year record run-off I read on the boards awhile back? I'm excited for this coming season and its still 3-4 months away


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

I just saw a kid and a golden retriever playing in the snow outside my place and the dog was plowing through with only it's eyes and snout visible at times.

The kid was all "Wheeeeee!" and the dog was all "Fuck this."


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

We got over a foot in the springs with some decent drifts. I want to know what the upper ark valley got. Like Leadville and such, was this mostly just a front range event?


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

For the most part all snow fell east of the divide. By the time the air finally passed over the divide, all the moisture had already been sucked out, so most places west of divide probably only got a few inches. Great storm for front-range boaters though. This will really boost up the snow pack for the S. Platte Basin!


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

In Golden we got 2 1/2 to 3 -- see pic soon I hope. Pretty light, not a ton of moisture in it.


----------



## durangatang (Oct 13, 2006)

thought it would be a good idea to drive home from fort collins to durango yesterday. thought i could stay ahead of the bulk of the storm. it took me 7 hours to get to aurora. bad plan. good snow. wish it had been in the san juans though...


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

40+ inches on Cameron Pass


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

one of the x girlfriends called and said there was 3 ft in FOCO...

Ben GUska
Team WS


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.coloradoski.com/snow/index.cfm

Steamboat reported 15, but if felt like 25 in many places.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Although this is great, if we get a warm spring it could all be in the ground before it gets to the drainages.

What we need is about 4 of these monsters to come, a nice cold winter, and a late spring. Then we are talking.

Just looked at extended forecast. There is another major system on the western seaboard right now, and two behind it.

I call to the snow gods! Release your pent up furry on us!


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

just got down from the Peter-Estin Hut above Eagle. Got atleast 1.5ft since tuesday. Sweet sweet powder turns. Let the snow come.
except for the 4th of jan when I leave for Costa.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

shoveled anywhere from 2 to 3 feet out of the driveway yesterday. was thigh deep across the yard and over waist deep in parts of the backyard. definitely a shiteload of snow.....

chris


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

3 ftish in littleton.

Look at this one.
http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype/satelliteworld/pacificglobalsatellite_large.html


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

if your looking for snow in the mountans i can tell you that it didn't do much up here maybe four inches in gunny and 7 in CB. the mountain is bone dry still.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*W.P.*

I am sorry to report that Winter Park only had 21" as of Thursday at 6am, but it kept snowing all day long.....

Schizzle - sorry to bump your pick - looks like my back deck too.....39" to shovel out of the driveway, sidewalks, and back deck.


----------



## millerS (Sep 20, 2006)

Up here on Look Out Mountain above we got 5ft and some sweet drifts!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoohooo we got another 8in of snow yesterday and going to get another 4-8 over the next 2 days. All you guys in the mountains...Is Shoshone and I-70 clear for monday??


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Glenwood got a whopping 0.00 inches of new snow.

Shoshone should be fine, and cold.


----------



## Norm (Sep 23, 2006)

*canon city got about*

4 to 6 inches of wet snow. we totally missed last week's blizzard tho. bv at the numbers reports in at 10 inches.
i took a photo a couple days ago when i was up at the numbers. its our cover photo on r website: www.photosbythenumbers.com

cheers,
norm


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Just got done cat skiing at Monarch. There were places where it was 2' and face shots and places that were completly nuked with 40mph+ upsloping winds. Variable here but pleanty good turn to be found thanks to the expert guiding of Chixon. I don't really see this one being great for the Ark snowpack but Front Range creeks should be helped out. We've had our fun now lets get back to the regular west to east flow for some wind free mountain pow adventures.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Not much of anything up here in the Vail Valley. I was working on the ski hill yesterday, and it was sunny all day.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Front Range*

This storm had the front range foothills in it's crosshairs. 27+ inches here in Golden on top of last weeks 30+ inches. Everything is a go right now here in G-town, just bring your rock boards.

Lookout Mtn., Matthew Winters Park, Red Rocks (beware of the fuzz - $1000 fines if you are caught), Green Mountain, Apex, whateva.


----------

